# Identify this algae



## annageckos (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks similar to what I have right now. I have a scrapper on a long handle that I use to "wrap" the algea on. Kinda like you do with spagetti. Take something like a handle or toothbrush and twist the algea around. Or try to grab as much as you can by hand. I also have been squrting Excel on the worst of the algea and it takes some time but is working.


----------



## nerdyjon (Sep 12, 2009)

I will try that.

Thank you


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

hydrogen peroxide will also kill that algae, its the only thing i found to kill it in moss and not kill the moss.


----------



## flanders (May 3, 2008)

If everything is "right" in your tank this algae should slowly disappear.

Almost all algae is a combination of too much light and not enough "something."

I recently had a large outbreak of BBA everywhere with some hair algae thrown in for good measure. This outbreak was totally due to my laziness. I reduced my photoperiod, from ~10hr to 6hr, and light intensity about 50% and supplemented my normal KNO3, KPO4 dosing with Seachems' K. I kept CO2 constant. Within 1 week much of the BBA/hair algae retreated.

I've done several experiments where I try to grow particular types of algae. It's actually not as easy as you think! Almost all of these successful experiments revealed that algae grows in situations where a Macro Nutrient (i'll include CO2 here as well) is limiting. Every time.


----------



## snoop-a-loop (Oct 31, 2009)

I have had this darn algae for quite some time now. I just keep re arranging things and trying to manually get rid of most of it. My photoperiod is 9 hours and my Co2 is at 3bps with a pH controller set to 6.8. I should try more excel perhpaps but this is a very annoying algae. Let me know if anyone has had any luck getting rid of this.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Dec 10, 2009)

*looks like brown filamentous algae*

Types of Algae. 

*Greenwater*: Caused almost invariably by too much light. The name aptly describes its appearance – tank takes on the “pea soup” look. Filtering with micron cartridges or diatom filters will successfully remove these algal blooms. Greenwater is a great source of nutrients (food) for species such as brine shrimp, Daphnia spp. and minute fry and is often purposely cultivated for this purpose. 

*Brown encrustations* (slimy appearance and feel) on plants, décor and glass: Often accompanied by poor plant growth. It is an indicator of insufficient illumination. It is easily removed by wiping the surface. 



*Green encrustations*: Two types: ‘fuzzy” and beard. The fuzzy algae is not of great concern and can be controlled via the addition of grazing fish. It is easily differentiated from beard alga in appearance. It grows in short, single strands of about 2-3mm. Beard algae is more serious. Its individual strands have a very fine texture. It grows in thick, furry patches, up to 4cm. Its resemblance to a green beard gives rise to the name. It cannot be removed mechanically.

*Spot algae:* The small round green spots that appear on the sides of the aquarium are not algae. These are actually populations of diatoms, microscopic animals that secrete a hard silica shell on which green alga grows. This type of “algae” is the most difficult to remove. A sharp blade works well. 

*Filamentous algae:* Two main types: hair and thread. Hair algae have shorter strands than thread algae (around 5cm in length) and tends to form matted clumps. Thread algae have much longer strands (as long as 30cm) and is often an indicator of excess iron. Both are quite easily removed with a toothbrush. 



*Staghorn algae*: As the name suggests, this branching alga looks like miniature greyish-green stag antlers. It is mostly seen nearer the tank surface, establishing itself on filters and décor. It is very difficult to remove mechanically and most aquarists resort to chemical control. 
*Brush algae*: Brush alga is blackish (actually classed as a red algae) in appearance and forms feathery tufts about 2-3mm long. It is a nuisance on décor, filters and broad leaf plants especially. Being extremely difficult to remove, chemical additives seem to be the only way to rid aquariums of this menace. True SAE have been found to be somewhat effective in its control.


Controlling Algae

*1. Dense planting.* Planting your aquarium densely from the onset will help to deter the establishment of algae. Rapidly growing “bunch plants” (plants that are grown from cuttings and sold in bunches at the LFS) fall into this category. They will utilise the nutrients in the aquarium very quickly, making it difficult for algae to compete. 

*2. Water changes.* Regular, large water changes help to eliminate the nitrogenous waste and phosphates that algae need to thrive. Replace half the water every week (or at least every second week). 

*3. Introduce algae eating fish*. There are many suitable species that can be introduced into the aquarium to help control algae. They should be added sooner, rather than later. Do not allow an alga problem to develop before adding the fish. Most fish will not be able to eat enough algae in an all ready overgrown aquarium. If they are sparingly fed, they will be forced to look towards the algae as a food source. Suitable additions include: Otocinclus spp. dwarf plecos, whiptail catfish, and members of the Loricariidae genus and most live bearers (e.g. Mollies). Large plecos are not suitable, as they tend to munch on plants and outgrow the tank. Members of the Corydoras spp. help to stir up the substrate and help deter algae from settling and taking hold. 

*4. Light starvation.* Decreasing the amount of penetrating light that an aquarium receives can sometimes control algae. This action may be as simple as reducing the amount of time that the lights are in use or positioning the tank so that direct sunlight is limited. Blackwater extracts or wood (tannins) can help to darken the water and starve algae of the light needed for photosynthesis. Floating plants may help, however they will also reduce the amount of light that penetrates down to your plants. 

*5. Physical removal.* Filamentous algae can be reduced by gently combing and winding the strands around a small brush (e.g. toothbrush). Ornaments/décor can be lifted from the tank and brushed or soaked in bleach or potassium permanganate. Remember to thoroughly rinse the décor to rid it of residual chemicals before returning it to the aquarium. Algae scrubbers are a cheap investment from the LFS. 

*6. Chemical control. *A product called Health Guard (from Seachem) is excellent for controlling all algae, including blue-green algae. It is safe for all plants and fish. When all else fails, the addition of copper sulphate can be considered. A weak solution of copper sulphate (bringing the copper concentration up to around 0.3-0.5ppm) will kill algae but may kill some aquarium plants too. It must be measured exactly – overdosing will result in plant and fish deaths. This is truly an act of desperation and should not be considered lightly! When dosing is completed, be sure to replace the water and use activated charcoal in your filter to remove traces of copper. 

*7. Ultraviolet sterilisers*. These lights are set up after the filter unit so that all water passes within a specific distance to kill any microscopic plant or animal life within the water. They are very expensive units to buy. 

*8. Other methods of control.* Some others methods of algal control include: ozonization, reverse osmosis and resin exchange filters. Bottled or distilled water for water changes can help exclude the addition of tap water contaminants. 

*Extra Notes*. Some methods of algae control also present a “clean-up” problem. If the dead algae collect on the substrate as sediment, the cycle of decomposing organic matter produces more nutrients for more algae. The addition of a coagulant or flocculent assists in the collection of this dying matter by causing the single-celled plant forms to clump together. They can then be netted with a fine skimmer net, vacuumed or filtered. 
Don’t overfeed your aquarium. If a fish dies, remove it immediately. Both overfeeding and decaying fish add to the nutrient load in your aquarium. 

Remember: Prevention is better than cure!


----------

